# Application Velo



## stoulouse (26 Juillet 2009)

Grâce à Velo, vous pourrez rapidement et simplement trouver un vélo ou un emplacement en un simple coup d'oeil.
Pour cela il suffit de lancer Velo pour voir s'afficher une carte indiquant votre position et les vélos/emplacements disponibles.
Un code couleur pour chaque station de vélo vous indiquera la disponibilité de vélo (en vert) ou d'emplacement libre (en rouge) en temps réel.

Ne cherchez plus, trouvez !

Liste des villes supportées : 
Marseille, Paris, Toulouse, Lyon, Besançon, Nantes, Aix en Provence, Mulhouse, Rouen, Amiens, Nancy, Cergy-Pointoise, Bruxelles, Seville, Luxembourg.

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=321046770&mt=8


----------

